
Instant Agile Practitioner Just Add Coffee: Blank Lined Journal - damian2000
https://www.amazon.com/Instant-Agile-Practitioner-Just-Coffee/dp/1798743256
======
damian2000
Yes this is a complete piss take, potentially a joke gift.

